
Former Mozilla CEO raises $35M in under 30 seconds for his browser startup Brave - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/01/brave-ico-35-million-30-seconds-brendan-eich/
======
dumindunuwan
I think it is not because of he is a Former Mozilla CEO, but he is the creator
of JavaScript.

